# Pakistan:  "NATO needs to do more to reduce terrorist sanctuaries..."



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2012)

"...inside Afghanistan.

bwahahahahaha, good one Pakistan.



> Pakistan has criticized *NATO and Afghan forces for not doing enough to stop the attacks*,




Yep, the only way you're going to be able to do that is to invade and occupy parts of western Afghanistan.  I guess we better get on that.  Maybe we can take that billion dollars in bribes... I mean "foreign aid" that we're giving Pakistan to pacify their country, and just do it for them.  



> but it has received little sympathy. The Afghan government and its allies have long faulted Pakistan for failing to target Afghan Taliban militants and their allies who use Pakistani territory to launch attacks in Afghanistan.


 
http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...ase-video-of-beheaded-pakistani-soldiers?lite


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone take PK seriously any more? Every thing from that country is one big lie or sham, they are the ultimate Baghdad Bob Ministry of Information.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 27, 2012)

Regardless of how zanny they can act, I always take seriously a country that is that unstable and has nukes.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2012)

The only reason they still exist is because of their nukes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 27, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> The only reason they still exist is because of their nukes.


 
Are you saying India would have rolled them or did you have something different in mind?


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Are you saying India would have rolled them or did you have something different in mind?


 
The short answer is "Yes" but a more detailed explanation would be considerably longer. :) Position has given PK some clout, particularly since 1979 or so, but I question how long it would keep that position/ location without nukes. Not just for India's sake, but ours as well. Would we invade? No. Do I think our cross-border operations would be stepped up, that we'd have more latitude in pissing off the Pakistanis if they didn't have nukes? Yes. PK's nukes have influenced both PK's world view and that of India's, PK wouldn't be so ballsy, especially concerning Kashmir, if it didn't have nukes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 27, 2012)

I disagree, to an extent anyway. PK and IN had wars before either had nukes and they were all very limited scope wars. To be honest I don't think India would have wanted the trouble of keeping down a PK population and I do think that the PK Army would have put up a decent fight, they would have lost but if would have been bloody. Bear in mind this is all before nukes.


----------



## Powder (Jul 1, 2012)

I read a similar article, link posted below, and I think the thing that struck me the most was PK saying that NATO and Afg have "failed badly" at stopping the Taliban from crossing the PK border. Really? Fuck you Pakistan. "Since 2010 over 100 PK soldiers have died in cross border attacks" I think that circles back to Freefalling said about the cross border operations. With PK being the way they have been with cross border operations than how do they expect us to catch them. It's like playing a game in the backyard. Haha, I crossed the line you can't get me. GTFO.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/28/world/asia/pakistan-beheadings/index.html?iref=obnetwork


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2012)

> "Since 2010 over 100 PK soldiers have died in cross border attacks"


 
Of course they did; they crossed the border to attack US troops and they got killed.  You think they'd learn eventually ;)


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Of course they did; they crossed the border to attack US troops and they got killed. You think they'd learn eventually ;)


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Nice.


----------



## Powder (Jul 1, 2012)




----------

